# Smoker will stay lit



## smoke hollow (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a smoke hollow wood smoker model sh36gw that will not stay lit. Propane bottles are full, no wind affecting the vents, etc. I have only used this one time. Any suggestions as to what the problem is?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 17, 2016)

Is the top vent open?

Eric


----------



## smoke hollow (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 17, 2016)

I know that first question may have sounded stupid, but, yeah, been there, done that, with propane and charcoal rigs. Just need more info to figure this out.

How long does it burn, and does it go out with the door open, closed, both...maybe it flames out right when you open the door? (some do this, so you have to open/close it slowly)

Have you tried closing the burner valve, tank valve, waiting about 30 seconds, then slowly reopening the tank valve and relight the burner? Sometimes the excess flow device in the tank valve will stick shut if it senses high flow. If you have another tank you may want to try that tank, just to verify if it's tank valve related or not.

Disconnect and check the tank and regulator/hose connections for blockage from dirt, critters, ice, etc.

There is a slim chance that the gas regulator on the smoker has a stuck valve, partially seated and just allowing enough gas through for a light-up, then it goes out due to low gas flow/pressure...again, slim chance, being it's new, but I have probably seen stranger things happen.

Eric


----------



## smoke hollow (Jan 17, 2016)

It would stay lit for about 15 min then cut out. I changed tanks twice


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 17, 2016)

Crap, that's a new one on me. OK, just guessing here, but seems like there might be something inside the gas system itself...I've never heard of a regulator acting like that, unless there's ice inside the regulator from moisture that is freezing up due to the cooling effect of the expanding gas. My best guess is to remove the regulator/hose and take it inside someplace where it can thaw out if it's cold. Hang it with the inlet end down so that water can drip out, if there's any in there. It may take an hour or so to drain...give it a jiggle now and then to break loose any condensed water from the internals so it can fall out. Put it together and try it again. That's the only thing I can think of at the moment.

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2016)

Spiders love to live inside the burner and orifice. Clean those out really good with compressed air. You may also need to do the same with the supply line. You will need to take things apart to do this. Make sure you don't have any leaks when you reassemble.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

Just curious. When it is running can you turn the burner up real high, or does it seem blocked? I have a gas fire pit that did the same thing, The regulator was bad.

Al


----------



## lamar (Jan 19, 2016)

What  color is the flame with the control on high?   Does the flame go out with the door open?

Lamar


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 19, 2016)

Could be bad regulator or its freezing up


----------

